
Anatomy of an Exploit: An In-depth Look at the Rails YAML Vulnerability - amalag
http://rubysource.com/anatomy-of-an-exploit-an-in-depth-look-at-the-rails-yaml-vulnerability/
======
amalag
Should library users just be careful when using YAML or should YAML by default
not allow arbitrary class loading?

